# Paint Concerns!



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

I just wanted to take a little survey about paint concerns. Most of you know there are some issues with the paint on Sentra's. I have read emails from several people complaining and now I will add my name to the list. I have only had my car about 3 weeks and I can tell now the paint will be a real problem and already is (car built 6-02). I have several chips on the hood already and if you look closely you can see that Nissan is really cutting corners on the paint quality and definitely the AMOUNT of paint they are using. Of course all cars get chips but usually not this many this quickly for a car with 700 mile on it. I also picked up some tar behind the back wheel and it will NOT come off. The stuff has worked it's way into the paint and I can not get it off. Anyway I just am curious about how many others have really taken a close look at their cars when they wash them. In my opinion Nissan should be putting at least one more coat of paint on the car and if they need to raise the price of the car a couple hundred bucks than they should do it rather than have a unhappy customer down the road.


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

My car is 6 months old....the chipping in the paint looks like its from a car with over 100k miles on it......
I even have spots where the wheels kicked up dirt and sand...


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I've used loads of clear coat sealer (the same stuff the dealer has) and luckly so far no chips, but man the quality of the paint is so bad. My car is covered in swirls. I have never even buffed it, the only part I waxed by hand is looking worse than the rest. Luckly for me i have clear coat sealer, its doing the job okay for the time being.

DO NOT BUFF YOUR BLACK SE-R.

I am very very disapointed in the nissan paint, I sent an e-mail to the guys in the class-action lawsuit against nissan, but they are sueing on behalf of 5th gen maxima owners... so i guess i'm out. I do plan on repainting this time next year, but that will be an insurance claim. I'm planning on contacting Nissan (again) to see if they are willing to talk, last time no response.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I am having the same problems as some of you. I have the molten silver and tonight while washing the car I found what looked like tar on the front of the car. I live really close to one of those pay car washes so I decided to take it there, I figured a little turtle wax bug and tar remover and a little high pressure washing and all would be good, well it now appears the water actually cause the paint to peal  , I was just pre washing the car before using the bug and tar remover and now what had appeared to be tar now looks like missing paint, it is a dar gray color, this was not there before I washed the car. I am takin it by a friends body shop tomorrow to get their opinion but if the paint peals this bad after just washing it, and this is only the 3rd time I have washed it and haven't had a chance to wax it since I bought it then the car then the paint is really sh!tty and nissan definetly needs to do something about it...if any one gets any new information about paint problems recalls etc..please post it up for the rest of us.... sorry rant mode off I will post up the results I find


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

the more i think about it you know the paint formula nissan is useing on the 5th gen maximas, is prolly the same as on the SE-R's. 

I had to have the front bumper and hood repainted (scratches in them when i bought it) I started seeing numerous little chips in the paint in the first month I owned it even with waxing. I had the paintwork done ( when the dealerships bodyshop could get to it) and its been 4 months now and i have only seen 2 chips and they are tiny. so i wonder if its the paint at the factory thats not any good or are they skimping on a part of the painting process? I called a friend of mine that works for a nissan dealership and he hasnt heard anything about nissan making any mention of bad paint on the b15 class.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

My car is also silver and you aren't suppose to wax the car for at least 3 months after it was made which means I can't wax mine til Sept. I think the paint is a joke and Nissan should be ashamed of the poor quality. People can say what they want about American cars but my 98 Jeep Grand has great paint and you can actually see there is a lot of paint there if you look at a bad door ding. I had a 93 Pathfinder and didn't have paint trouble like this so what in the world is Nissan doing now. If they want to compete with Honda they better start off with at least a good paint job. 

Did I read where someone actually got the dealer to repaint, if so HOW did you get them to do it? I will take my problem to the dealer before long and give them a chance but I know what they are going to say.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

if you take your problem to the dealer he'll tell you to stuff it. But what the hell give it a go. I bought my car in San Antonio, i was going to run it by a dealer here in Houston and see if i get a diffrent response.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*pictures?*

Does anyone have pictures of their issues? Also, I can't pinpoint what "orange peeling" looks like. Is this just the chipping you all are referring to? Should I reconsider buying one? Does anyone think the products here (http://www.bodydynamics.biz/products.htm) will help?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I don't know if this belongs here or not but my mom's 2000 or so Altima GXE already has paint coming off the edges of the front fender edges along the wheel well and also the mirrors. Nissan told her it was her problem, not theirs. I love nissan for "quality" but I guess I'm losing my love now.

I have problems with paint on my 1994 sentra, it's been painted once for hail damage and some other times for vandalism and recently the back left side was painted because of some non-insured lady damaged that section. Now my car is about 4 shades of champaigne and the most recent part is chipping while the other parts from the hail damage are fading to white spots.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

as far as should you not buy the car based on teh paint.... Yea, get the car.

Okay so heres the deal, buy the car, have an extra coat of clearcoat put on, then buy a really good sealer wax (absolutly do not buy cleaner wax) any form of sealer will work. Then just know that you have to be careful as far as any buffing or anything goes. But an extra layer of Clearcoat should do the trick.

dho <-- i think it was you who mentioned hail damage... 2 weeks after i got my car it hailed in San Antonio and i got hail damage on my new car. Its not that bad so i did'nt make an insurance claim (that would have been fatal to my insurance preimum) but i think after next spring (central TX is subject to hail storms all spring long every spring) i'm going to have the whole car redone here in Houston by Sunrise. If ya'll ever need work done in the Houston area, you got to go to sunrise. They are an Acura specialist (all the acura dealers send their cars there) but they will work on most imports, i think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*just my ¢¢ ...*

My car has 14400 miles, and I'm already taking the touchup paint to it. Part of my purchase agreement was that the dealership took care of any chips/scrathes in the paint. Even though, in the month I've owned it, I've gotten some noticible chips... I'll be the first to jump on the 'this paintjob blows' bandwagon.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

i dont know if this belongs here but here goes.

i have a black sentra se(b15) and it has tons of swirl marks. does anyone know a diy solution to this? i have tried waxing and it did nothing, i used meguair scratch x. also i used another meguairs product, a wax that came with the scratch x. now when ever i wash my car, after i dries. i get these little white specs of what looks like wax. but im very sure i got all of the wax out. but they keep coming back. if someone could please help me out, i would appreciate it very much.

thank you


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

it possible that the white stuff is wax that has settled into scraches. What you may want to consider doing is having detailed professionaly. They could buff (only if they are good) and then use a sealer wax or carnuba wax that should settel into the clearcoat and dry clear. What color is your car? oh... Black... sorry do NOT buff your car. Do however try the carnuba wax or some other form of sealer. also wash with a good foam spounge and car soap first, then dry with an absorbor type product (not a towel)... then wax.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

*Clr Coat from Dealer*

Hmm, everyone always says that the extra "feature" dealerships offer are just rip-offs. Would it actually make a difference on the spec Vs? Maybe I should tell the dealership my concerns and see if they'll throw it in for free and/or have it in the contract that they'll paint/remove the chips and spots like nread has.

PS: I have seen one person's setup who has a "clear bra" and maybe that's what this is, but has anyone heard of (or know about) these types of protective films? http://www.bodydynamics.biz/products.htm


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

yea, i've heard of and seen the clear bras... no opinion on them yet, to new.

Dealers will not write fixing paint problems into a contract. Anyone who says they have that is either mistaken or did some serois dick sucking. 

(wow that was totaly uncalled for! i like it.. no offence to anyone)

Yes, for once i do belive that getting the extra layer from the dealer is worth it. Mine wanted $350 my insurance deductable is at least 500 so i really wish i would have let them do it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

sorry for the confusion. It wasn't an actual contract deal, I referred to it as an 'agreement' (see above) because it was merely verbal. I noticed that there were a few blemishes on the car, and he agreed to touch them up for me. No actual contract was written out for the touchups... As far as the D!ck sucking, I hope you're mom sees that and washes out your mouth with some car cleanser!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

*Dealers' clr coats*

Man that sucks that they expects us to pay for their shortcomings. If they're paint is shoddy, they should be throwing in the clr coat for free. Well, that's what I'll be bargaining for on my 03 anyway.

BlackoutSpecV:
You're in Houston, right? What dealer did you buy from? How has their service department been?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I started this thread and have an update. I mentioned that I thought I got tar on my back quarter panels and could not get the stuff off because it had soaked into the paint. WELL after going to the dealer and their body shop I actually ran into a honest body shop manager who told me what the real truth was. EVERYONE should use caution on this when they buy a new car. I was told my problem was a result of too much tire shine applied and now that I look at it I believe that is the truth. The dealer put a ton of that stuff on and the first time I washed the car I noticed the brown dots sprayed on the quarters and was not able to get them off with anything. The body shop manager told me they have seen this before particularily on light colored cars so make sure you wipe off all excess tire shine before driving (the stuff even says that) but I didn't put it on. It appears as thou my dealer is going to take care of the situation but we shall see. Of course this has nothing to so with the chips in the front which continue to add up with 1300 miles on the car. I didn't know you could get an extra clearcoat, in fact this paint really doesn't seem to have a clearcoat like I am use to seeing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

vincev said:


> *I was told my problem was a result of too much tire shine applied ...*


The dealer puts tire shine on the body of the car? Wouldn't that be for the tires? I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Tire shine goes on the tires. If there is too much it will spin off onto your paint.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

So what is the deal? I see a lot a owners that have a paint problem and I am no different. I have a black Spec V(six months old) and the paint is chipping away alllllll over. Does anyone know if there is something that can be done by Nissan or are we subjected to rolling over and taking in the butt? As far as the tire shine---that stuff looks great but does indead leave it's mark on the paint. I've actually read the bottle, wiped it off and the garbage is still on my side skirts and quarter panels. The local dump can have that shit as far as I'm concerned!

PS. Do I need to say what my dealer told me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*How about Warranty work?*

Hey All
I wonder how many cars have that paint problem maybe it was just a bad bunch that was released. However if it's the majority of the cars that sucks for nissan since I was thinking about buying spec v, but now i'm thinking hard if it's worth it to get the car that will have paint comming off in 6 months. Since warranty covers car bumper to bumper it also covers the shitty paint so i would argue my dealer to repaint the car if he doesn't go straight to nissan. I hope that nissan reads the threads about the problem. If not they will start loosing sells because of this, it sad that they could build a nice car but don't want to spend money on the paint


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Crappy Paint*

I had to touch up my 2002 Sentra GXE Senergy, Radium (KV9) the day I bought it. Mine came with the extra clear coat, and the paint chipped off of the Drviers front and Passengers rear door molding. The dealer applied the touch up paint with the KV9 Radium touch up paint , and the paint doesn't even match the Radium on the car. The other problem is that when the dealership the car came from didn't wash the car right when they applied the clear coat. I have marks and scratches on the original clear coat. The dealer I bought the car from order new moldings, and will fix it next week. I never had any of these problems with my wifes 94 Sentra, it just now the black paint as faded really bad. I have to use Nu Finish, to make it look like new again.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

does anyone know if using polishing/waxing clays will help with the removal of stubborn wax that has settled in the scratches(among other things)? or is it too harsh for the paint? i have a black se.

thanks in advance


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Wax Build Up*

There are a few ways to get rid of the built up wax in those scratches try using a soft bristle toothbrush, the soft bristles shouldn't scratch the paint. The other way is a soft cloth, I due this on my 94 Sentra with the ribbed panels on the door, this does take longer.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

The car goes back to the dealer today for the moldings. Also, this weekend I found other problems with my 02 Sentra. One the rims has some excess metal on it, and the damn thing is I cut my finger on it as I was cleaning the rim. Next to that I think I have a set of bad brake pads on the front. I seem to have a deep scratch on the Passenger's rotor. I'll let you all know what my dealer does to fix these problems. 
More info on the swirls in the paint. I have them on my car to. The swirls might have been from the dealer detailing the car, with a buffer, before you took delivery. If you think it looks bad on black, try looking at mine with the Radium, you don't see the swirls at night when the car looks silver, but during the day when the car looks gold, they show up really bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

*Well...*

Okay...

I've had the car since December, one of the first... I think. NEwayz, I've read this thread and honestly I can't relate to any of this. Thankfully.

The only chip I've had was this one time where I drove behind my friend's Jeep and a huge gravel flew from his tire and hit my front bumper and another one hit my windshield. I was surprised cause it made a huge bang. Okay, back to the point, we stopped at the theaters and there was one slight chip on my hood and a little crack on my windshield. Other than that, I have a smooth outer covering. There is a scratch on my car due to someone in school who decided to scratch my back spoiler. Oh well...

I don't know why your paint is doing all that. I didn't wax mine until I got it back from the shop after the wreck. I've only waxed it twice and a third time will come sometime in the Winter. I'd talk to a Nissan Dealership and maybe ask for a contact. The people in the dealership probably don't know about the paint. So don't give them a hard time. I'll try to check up on it.

Oh yeah, I bought my car in Trophy Nissan in Dallas Tx. Well, actually my dad did.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Nissan (and the dealers) are well aware of their paint problem, they are being sued by over 500 5th geration Maxima owners. I tried to findout out if we could get in on that lawsuit, but they have already filed. I think that if you search for "maixima paint" or something like that you'll find the webpage that outlines that lawsuit. Its been going for well over a year now. 

Anyway some of the cars are imune, some are not. My car has been babied, i mean garage at home, coverd parking at work... washed and waxed every week, yet it still has swirls all over it. I cant even dry the car without getting a haze, so i have to wax it everytime. <side note, i dont use wax, i use a clearcoat sealer that the dealer uses... it has a zero abrasiveness>


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Damn Dealer*

One of my scratches was under the clear coat, a defect from the factory. The General Manager asked me what I wanted done, I said paint the door. He then replied what if the paint doesn't match, and I said repaint the car. He said he couldn't do that, and he has to talk to the Nissan Factory Rep about the problem. Ain't that a piece of work. More later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

When I had purchased my body kit, I used DuPont paints, and so far, I have had no problems with paint chipping other than the bottom of the front bumber where I rubbed up against curb stops when parking. When I took the factory bumber off, I could see what all you guys are describing. The same thing is present on that old bumber as well. Does anyone know the best way to remove the radio cover on the dash? I took out my subwoofers in my old car before I traded it in, and I want to install it in my SE-R, but I'm having problems removing it, and I fear that I might accidently scratch my dash or worse, put a nice sized dent in it. Also, does anyone have problems with the map lighting? The lights seem to stick when you turn them on and off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I've posted here before and it seems that the list has grown. This is from a small group so I'm sure that the numbers would be high nationwide. Does anyone know what it would take to start a lawsuit like the maxima owners did? 

Also, my wife has a new sentra gxe and the map lights stick on it. The dealer said that they just need to be "worked out." Whatever!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

I guess a good ol tube of KY jelly or vasaline should do the trick...and I'm refering to the car, not myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

HEEEYYYYY!!! Maybe I can rub that all over the car and protect the paint! At least the bird shit won't stick to it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't find anything about the maxima suit - do you have a link or some more info.

thanks.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

*Map lights*

Get use to it. Mine get stuck. You have to press them just right for them not to get stuck.

On the paint, My dealer actually fixed all of the paint scratches. The one they said was on the paint itself, came out with polishing compound. This was after they called the Nissan Rep. I guess they didn't want to hear it from Nissan directly.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

well after closer inspection (detailing it) I noticed about a dozen small paint chips in the pain mostly on the front fenders ( the hood and front bumper have been repainted at the dealer) only one in the front bumper. also i noticed if i park my car say near a sodium arc lamp (parking lot light) just looking at it you can see a difference in the paint on the hood and bumper. its several shades darker than the rest of the car but in sunlight you cant tell.

Im convinced its a load of cheap paint or the factory is skimping on paint by diluting ro something like that .it down to save money. 

i asked the dealership and they said that that this color diference was normal. to that i responded with well then tell me why the fenders have all the chips on them and not the hood since the paint has aproxamately the same miles on it (about 700 miles difference) i was given a total Bullshit answer that it had to do with the airflow around the car that thats why the fenders are chiped more than the hood or bumper.. WHAT?!!?!?
yes the body shop manager accually told me this... at that point i told him he was totally full of shit that there is no way that the car's design could in no way direct airflow away from the nose of the car that is the primary scource for the aerodynamics of the car. and that it cannot create a vortex and force the air and small rocks around and away from it towards the fenders causing the number of chips it now has...at that he told me to leave. i contacted the owner of the dealership about this guy and nissan america about him as well 

so how do we sue nissan, where do we sue nissan, and when do we sue nissan?

I want paint thats going to last more than 5000 miles (5 months) and not look like i have been behind a gravel truck or 10,000 miles!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm in for a good lawsuit!!! Anybody here a lawyer???


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

I have a silver SpecV and recently I have also noticed the paint on the back bumper (large piece of plastic) does NOT match the other paint on the car. I agree that the paint on the bumpers (front and back) is even cheaper that the other paint. In the front where I have chips on the bumber I can see the plastic. I don't think there is any primer on the bumbers. My dealer is suppose to fix the paint in the back because they put too much tire shine on and it got on the paint and will not come out. After seeing the color problem I am going to push for repainting on the back anyway. Like the rest of you I am going to ask for the number of a Nissan Rep and start complaining about the paint. I am really looking forward to my consumer reports survey this year where I will hammer Nissan on the paint.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

*whats the big deal?*

personally i have had no problems w/ the paint on my 02 se-r spec v. at least once a week i wash it with meguiars car shampoo then dry it with eagle one wax as u dry and the absorber. it leaves no swirls or streaks. i hardly get water spots and do not have ANY chips. call me lucky. i have the aztec red model with just shy of 2k miles. also i live in florida, if the climate has anything to do w/ it........

ps dial soap and cascade are NOT good car shampoos


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

well i found out why the paint doesn't match 

they used a paint called elastomeric paint. its suposed to be more flexible than standard paint. but it is a slightly different shade. and get this they re-painted the hood with the same paint!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

I just picked up my Spec V like 5 days ago ... its white, I keep hearing the paint quality sucks ... the funny thing is even the salesman told me that, cause I wanted black. He was like "no u dont" .... when I got home that night I sat outside for like 45 minutes just looking at every last inch of the car. The front bumper doesnt seem to be as glossy as the rest of the car ... the white is more flat. I couldnt get the color I wanted cause of crappy painting, thats really sad. I almost didnt buy the car, but then we went for a test drive  .... I was quickly converted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

I thought you guys were full of shit until I went out and closely inspected my '02 red Spec V. I noticed about 6 chips already, 2500 miles. Fenders (front and rear) and front bumper. 

I think you all are right. I'm in on the lawsuit.


----------



## Ash33 (Aug 28, 2002)

I heard there's a complaint list floating around somewhere. It's a common problem in all new Nissans.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Send that complaint list my way ... 6 days with my spec v only 550 miles and ALREADY A FU&*^%$ CHIP!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

Add gen4 Maxima owners to the list, too. Every gen4 Maxima I've looked at in the last 5 years has had terrible paint. My car looks like it's been sandblasted with rocks-- the front end on my `92 Saturn looks PRISTINE versus my `97 Maxima.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

No problems yet with my white '02 Spec V (knock on wood), but on the other hand, I had serious problems with my '99 sentra gxe and it's paint job. SERIOUS. Too long to explain all details but in a summary, 3 body shops 100% said "defective paint" and nissan "certified" bodyman who took 4 months to check it said "neglect and road debris". You go figure on that 1. To say the least I'm still pissed about that little ordeal.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

P.S. I am not a Nissan "Newbie", all I have ever ownened is Nissans, and sentras at that. OK I feel better now


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

Scary I just got an SE R Monday; I'll talk to my dealer today and find out what they could do about it.

About the tar, if you have any on your car just put some mayo on it for about 10 20 mins and wipe it off.

Read that in Maxim, I read the stories


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I can't spell owned.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*reply to "paint concerns*

I got my '02 se-r in april so far the paint is holding up nicely. However I did notice that they only clearcoated one of my side mirrors and it has become really noticable. And for the tar that just won't come off try some vaseline, at the least it won' damage your paint. If that doesn't work try some fresh lemon juice, just make sure you rinse it well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*What else?*

Is any body else having a problem with there trunk popper. It took three trips to dealer before it would not work in front of them. Now they are saying that they have had a lot of problems and they change the design of them because of it


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

has anyone else had problems with the steering wheel? mine is starting to turn white and looks very worn. ive only had the car one year. i have a 92 sentra se, also with a leather steering wheel, that one looks fine after 195,000miles. am also starting to get the same thing on the door handle on the driver's side. 

does anyone know if any of this is covered by the waranty?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

3 year / 36,000 mile warranty 

that means nothing like that is supposed to happen to the car within that time. Even crap like that, I'd go back to the dealer and put my boot up their a$$'s ... if that doesn't work, ... then I'll just say please.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

thanks for the advice. i'll stop by there tomorrow.

i think i'll try plan "B" first though.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I have just read this thread...post by post.

First off I wanna say I honestly feel for you guys. I would be PISSED OFF if I got a new (read: expensive) car and the fecking paint was peeling off.
You guys should get off yer asses and sue the bastards...

Here goes the question though...

WILL YOU BUY ANOTHER NISSAN PRODUCT????

...or better yet...should I ???


I'm kinda liking the Senrta SpecV, and I'm going to need a better car in couple of months anyways, because my drive to work will be like 60 miles each way. The price is very competitive too...

...or should I forget about it...???


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have a 99 sentra gxe and my bumpere has always had problems. Small chips in the clrearcoat turning to bib chips and then just growing from there. Its bad Im going to repaint the whole front fascia. I was told it was my responsibility to fix that maybe it has to do with the delearshipand how they want to handle it. I dont know it I woould by another nissan because of the problems Ive had with customer service. My girlfriends Hyundai Got fixed because some of the clearcoat rubbed off kinda like mine


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

Honestly, this is the first nissan I ever own. For the price and the package, I knew it had to be too good to be true. There had to be a little downside to this. The paint is the downside, but hey in a year i'll repaint it with a nice white pearl and thats that, I was die hard honda loyalist then I met my Spec V. I love this car, already got the AEM CAI, relocated knock sensor, and removed balance shafts, Stillen header coming soon.  buy a Spec


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

*paint problem*

I have my sentra 02 for one year, my front bumper and the front door has a lot of scratch too. Can i go to the dealer shop repaint it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

*paint conserns*

buy nissan. My 1st car, my 1st new car, and hopefully every car I buy after this will be a nissan with the exception of the 03 Infin, G35 coupe i hope to own. Just so you know: Back in '95 Ford motor corporation bought into nissan that's why the altimas had all those tranny problems and the Quest were always in the shop. What does that mean for the new and old nissan fans it all a matter of opinion. I convinced several of my Honda only friends to buy nissan so far they love them. If you baught it new take back to the dealer their #1 goal will be customer satisfaction. That's how they get all those awards that mean so much to them. Thay have what is called an after the sale cust. serv. rep. the only they they do is make sure your happy with you nissan. And if you didn't buy new take it to the dealer for an oil change they'll send you discount for all kinds of services from oil changes to timing chains. Plus you can find what the guy before you did to . Now don't get me wrong I'm hella problems with my dealer right now but when I say jump they do. sorry so long


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

i finally got an apointment with the dealership to look at my car, this monday at 8AM. i was sent to the service department. they told me that paint chips where the responsiblility of my insurance. but he agreed to look at my interior(excessively worn steering wheel and door handle).

a pebble or rock hit my bumper two days ago and now i have a ONE INCH PAINT CHIP on my bumper. i am very very pissed now. 

how do i get a paint inspector to look at my car? would i ask for one at the dealership or should i look for another one?

one more thing, should i remove my cone filter before i take it in?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

I have just the opposite feeling about the Nissan Service I have seen so far. I think they are useless!!! I had much better service with my Fords. It takes 2 weeks just to get in for an oil change and I have called 2 dealers to make an appointment so a dealer did not do my first Oil change. The service rep wasn't interested in my paint concerns although their body shop manager found it interesting. The guy that test drove my car in the service department couldn't drive a stick worth a crap and I just about died as he was trying to drive mine. The bad news is I have some type of brake noise that happens after the car sits for a few hours and I first start using the brakes (strange noise and no, not rust on the rotors). I will have to let them attempt to fix this. Notice I said attempt. Somewhere I read there was a service bulletin on this so maybe if I give them a heads up they can figure it out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

*paint concerns*

As long as your not taking it in for mechanic work you can leave the filter. Why would they be under the hood anyways?

If the dealer ship won't help with the paint contact nissan cust. serv. the 1-800 # is in your owner's manual. Tell them what the dealer said. If they refuse to help take it to a professionall reliable paint shop (NOT MACCO OR FACT O BAKE) they suck. Usually private shops are more reliable. They should be able to fix the chips for a resonable price. But as much as nissan prides themselves on cust. satifation they should help if the dealer won't.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: What else?*



breath said:


> *Is any body else having a problem with there trunk popper. It took three trips to dealer before it would not work in front of them. Now they are saying that they have had a lot of problems and they change the design of them because of it *


Yeah. me too. I noticed my problem the day after I took it home. 
That lil switch keeps slipping down. I've never had to go back to a dearler for lil stuff before. Not Good Nissan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I have hadproblems with my black02specv. The paint is orangepeeled and low quality. Also the first timeit rained the drops etched my paint and there are water spots that wont comeoff. I have been able to make the car look pretty good. I use a meguiars DA polisher,clay bar, show car glaze and gold class wax. The carlooks really good other than the water spots. The DA polisher is safe and wont cause swirl marks. Just dont use a true rotary buffer unless you are a seasoned pro. One more tip. if you use a self car wash do not ever use the brush to clean your car and do not use the spray on wax at the car wash it will build up and cause your car to looklike s..t.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

ok, concerning the paint job.....the nissan paint jobs are the shittiest ever....im not gonna lie....it look like shit...i bought my spec-v on june, 02.....and ive had 2 paint jobs already.....and they were all free....! i dont know how i got it, but when i went in and asked they said i had purchsed some type of "environmental packeage" when i got the car....well that was the best news i heard all day, so now, i dont really care if i get tar,oil,swirls, chips,bug stains, bird shit, anyhting....if i cant wash it off and if they cant wash it off, they repaint the whole car for free....now that is a life saver...im assuming that this "environmental package" is availabe at all nissan dealerships....so im just here to inform you, if it sound like something you might need...because off allt he stains you have and htink youll be getting....go to the nissan dealership and get some info on it....GL guys..


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

shaolin_racer said:


> *has anyone else had problems with the steering wheel? mine is starting to turn white and looks very worn. ive only had the car one year. i have a 92 sentra se, also with a leather steering wheel, that one looks fine after 195,000miles. am also starting to get the same thing on the door handle on the driver's side.
> 
> does anyone know if any of this is covered by the waranty? *


yes it should be covered under warranty, i got mine swapped because i accidentally put a big ass scratch on the steerg wheel, it took awhile to get it ordered and allthat shit, but i got a new one and im happy.....but i think the steering wheel , might be covered by the "environmental package".....if you purchased the package u got nothing to worry about, youll get a new one in no time..


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *yes it should be covered under warranty, i got mine swapped because i accidentally put a big ass scratch on the steerg wheel, it took awhile to get it ordered and allthat shit, but i got a new one and im happy.....but i think the steering wheel , might be covered by the "environmental package".....if you purchased the package u got nothing to worry about, youll get a new one in no time.. *



Hmmm, what dealer did you go to? I live in the Houston area too and got mine at David McDavid. I don't remember an environmental package. They tried some ripoff schemes, but I didn't hear this one so maybe it's legit.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *Hmmm, what dealer did you go to? I live in the Houston area too and got mine at David McDavid. I don't remember an environmental package. They tried some ripoff schemes, but I didn't hear this one so maybe it's legit. *


i went bought my spec-v at the david mc david nissan right there where almeda mall is....on 45.....i heard all the other rip off schemes too, but hte paint, i knew that would be a big thing considering we live in houston..so i got it and now i get my paint job when i want.... just spill oil on the paint and i get a new paint job..... what part of houston u live in? know any other nissan spec-v's out there that wanna meet and just chill......or just brag about our rides?


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *i went bought my spec-v at the david mc david nissan right there where almeda mall is....on 45.....i heard all the other rip off schemes too, but hte paint, i knew that would be a big thing considering we live in houston..so i got it and now i get my paint job when i want.... just spill oil on the paint and i get a new paint job..... what part of houston u live in? know any other nissan spec-v's out there that wanna meet and just chill......or just brag about our rides? *


I live in Sugar Land, where are you at?? I haven't met up with any other people, but I went on www.thevboard.com and saw that other people in Houston were meeting up. I might meet up with them one of these weekends.

Check here :
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewforum.php?f=39

Well, if my paint ever gets bad I'm gonna go up to David McDavid and see if I can get a free paint job!


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

V Dude said:


> *I live in Sugar Land, where are you at?? I haven't met up with any other people, but I went on www.thevboard.com and saw that other people in Houston were meeting up. I might meet up with them one of these weekends.
> 
> Check here :
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewforum.php?f=39
> ...



that sounds cool....well just tell me when and where, and ill be there....


----------

